# Does 21085 loco have a whistle?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a diesel horn generator, which "works" with my GP-7 (374) diesel (it sounds like a door buzzer from the 1950's being drowned in a toilet), but it doesn't do anything for my 21085.

Is there an alternative way to get a decent whistle or diesel horn sound out of these things? Or am I on my own there?

Charles


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

None of the postwar Flyer steam engines have whistles. You would have to get a billboard whistle if you want to use one.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Flyer engines/tender combos that had whistles are...314AW,315,316,324AC,325,326,335,K335, and 336. I believe these are all post war. You can get the whistling billboard, or just get the whistling tender for your engine from one of those listed.Of course, you'll need the controller.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> I have a diesel horn generator, which "works" with my GP-7 (374) diesel (it sounds like a door buzzer from the 1950's being drowned in a toilet), but it doesn't do anything for my 21085.
> 
> Is there an alternative way to get a decent whistle or diesel horn sound out of these things? Or am I on my own there?
> 
> Charles


Your 21085 is the 5-digit version of the 283, also with no whistle. It's a great engine. I have 3.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Flyer engines/tender combos that had whistles are...314AW,315,316,324AC,325,326,335,K335, and 336. I believe these are all post war. You can get the whistling billboard, or just get the whistling tender for your engine from one of those listed.Of course, you'll need the controller.


This is good to know. I've never ran across any AF postwar steam with whistles.  Were they an optional thing?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> This is good to know. I've never ran across any AF postwar steam with whistles. Were they an optional thing?


I don't believe they were an option. The tenders came with certain engines, and I don't believe Gilbert offered a optional tender for it's engine line-up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> This is good to know. I've never ran across any AF postwar steam with whistles. Were they an optional thing?


I'm pretty sure the engines I listed are postwar. I can't find my book of years made off hand but will look for it.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

They're definately postwar. I found the 314W in a 1950 catalog. Didn't Gilbert get sued by Lionel and were forced to stop using the whistle technology in tenders and diesels?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> They're definately postwar. I found the 314W in a 1950 catalog. Didn't Gilbert get sued by Lionel and were forced to stop using the whistle technology in tenders and diesels?


Don't know the answer to that one...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I have read some articles about the suit, but can't seem to find one right now. As for the whistle or Horn in some other units, like the 316, 336 and 360diesel that I have they all seem to sound like the door bell in the toilet previously mentioned. 
If any one has some easy update for this I would be on the list of people happy to hear it.

Aflyer


----------

